# Reasons why so many Catholics are leaving the Catholic Church



## SolaGratia (Mar 11, 2008)

As a former raised R. Catholic I have much interest in what these Catholic officials and layman have to say regarding why some many Catholics have left the Roman Church. It was reported that the biggest religion in America are lapsed Catholics. However, as a now Reformed Protestant, I do not see much of these so called lapse catholic heading to Geneva/Historic Protestantism. 

Should we as Protestant do something about it? If so, what can we do?

Note:
Please, comments are welcomed especially from Confessional Presbyterians and Reformed Baptist. Why? Because from what I have seen in Southern California, the majority of Reformed folks have not become Reformed directly from Confessional Protestantism but via evangelicalism (whether Calvary Chapel, Pentecostalism,Charismatics, etc.) 

Below are extracts from the article starting with one comment from a RC Nun:

The reason so many Catholics are leaving the Catholic Church is simple, at least in looking at most of the people who have left: It simply makes too many demands of its members. In a culture where morals are a matter of choosing and sacrifice is unheard of, why would a person want to belong to a Church that says one may not live with someone who is not one's spouse, nor marry a same sex partner; must not use contraceptives; must not have an abortion; and use every effort to stay away from serious sin, or even small ones? Added to this, one must go to Mass on Sundays and Holy Days of Obligation, fast on days appointed, and practice voluntary penance. One must keep all the precepts of the Church.

The above is too overwhelming -- plus the fact that many people, for generations now, have not been catechized and don't have the foggiest notion of what they must believe as Catholics. They have little knowledge of the grace and beauty of the sacraments, especially the Eucharist, the teaching of the Magisterium, and the wealth of Tradition. They haven't become real friends of the saints, especially the Blessed Virgin Mary.

Many leave for "fellowship," which gives them a warm feeling of belonging. Perhaps Catholics need to do more to foster community, but ultimately they will always be faced with the Crucified Christ, an image of which should always be predominate in their Churches, to remind them that a price was paid for their salvation. If they are to follow Christ then they, too, must take up their cross daily. In the long haul, although the Catholic Church makes great demands on its members, it is teaching Truth -- the only thing that will set them free and lead to the Beatific Vision.

-Mother M. Assumpta Long, O.P., is the superior of the Sisters of Mary, *Mother of the Eucharist.* 

And:

American Catholics are ignorant of the history of Christianity and are unable to cogently outline the differences between Catholicism and Protestantism. Protestant churches where the culture is accommodated -- abortion or divorce or gay relationships are deemed within the bounds of Christian practice -- entice those who find Catholicism a "hard saying." At the other pole, Evangelicals, schooled in both anti-Catholicism and apologetics, preach a faith in Christ as if it actually does matter.
- Mary Jo Anderson, WorldNetDaily - A Free Press for a Free People

Finally:

First of all, let's take the hysteria down a notch. The Pew survey doesn't paint quite the horrid picture of a dying Catholic Church that the media want to portray in a spasm of wish-fulfillment. The Protestant picture is much worse. With 51.3 percent of America claiming to be Protestant, we're on the verge of an historic sea change: an America where Protestantism is the minority.

-Bob Lockwood, director for communications for the Diocese of Pittsburgh


More and for this whole article link at :InsideCatholic.com - Why Are They Leaving? An InsideCatholic Symposium


----------



## Zenas (Mar 11, 2008)

51.3% of America is not Protestant. I would be suprised if half of that were really Protestant. Most are secular humanists who cling to the traditions of their parents. I was a heathen, but like most heathens in the South who never go to church, get drunk every Friday and Saturday night, and blasphemy the Lord in every way imaginable, I was "Baptist" if you asked me. Yep, I sure was a Protestant wasn't I?!

51.3% of America claims to be Protestant. Unlike the Roman Catholics, I do not think being a Christian or a Protestant is as easily claimed by filling in the bubble on a Census card.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2008)

Zenas said:


> 51.3% of America is not Protestant. I would be suprised if half of that were really Protestant. Most are secular humanists who cling to the traditions of their parents. I was a heathen, but like most heathens in the South who never go to church, get drunk every Friday and Saturday night, and blasphemy the Lord in every way imaginable, I was "Baptist" if you asked me. Yep, I sure was a Protestant wasn't I?!
> 
> 51.3% of America claims to be Protestant. Unlike the Roman Catholics, I do not think being a Christian or a Protestant is as easily claimed by filling in the bubble on a Census card.



51% being *nominally * protestant, of course. 

I think Gil is correct that many and probably most that leave Rome do so for the "wrong" reasons. I'd be interested to know what % leave for Protestantism, charismaticism, some kind of cult, just being a lapsed catholic or some other reason.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 11, 2008)

It is being argued (by WHI types, our own RSC, etc) that there is not much separating "broad evangelicalism" and the RCC. They are not drifting "far" to get there. And eventually (if Rome has its way) it will eventually reabsorb all these people into the "one true Roman church." All it takes is emphasis on experience.

Once people have been convinced that they can stay what they are, and just add the Pope (ultra montaine, and far far away), soon the ecumenical bandwagon is full. UNITY!


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 11, 2008)

Just from reading the original link article which contains prominent Roman Catholic Clergy officials, Layman, Catholic writers, Politicians, etc. tells me that have NO idea whatsoever why their members have left and are currently leaving.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 11, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> It is being argued (by WHI types, our own RSC, etc) that there is not much separating "broad evangelicalism" and the RCC. They are not drifting "far" to get there. And eventually (if Rome has its way) it will eventually reabsorb all these people into the "one true Roman church." All it takes is emphasis on experience.
> 
> Once people have been convinced that they can stay what they are, and just add the Pope (ultra montaine, and far far away), soon the ecumenical bandwagon is full. UNITY!



This is exactly right and was going to be my comment as well.

I'm a former Roman Catholic who mistook the move from Roman Catholicism to Protestantism early on as a matter of enthusiasm and not a matter of the nature of the Gospel. I left a Charismatic Catholic Church that had all the enthusiasm for "life in the spirit" as the majority of Evangelical Churches today that are focused on "finding the perfect will" of God and being enthusiastic about "letting go and letting God".

I found in the Evangelical Churches I attended the same feelings of euphoria when I could "worship with passion" again but it was on the basis of that experience. The undocumented assumption, however, that I shared as a Roman Catholic or now as an immersed believer was that I needed to make a real breakthrough in my commitment and worship to kill all the habits of sin that I was powerless over throughout the week. If truth be told, I could have been like a Calvary Chapel guy that had "reverted" to RC who came to my door one day. I would have found the same theology of performance (and purpose) but with different trappings.

In fact, to the shame of most Evangelical Churches, their problem is not that they are now _as_ Pelagian as the Roman Catholic Church but are largely _more_ so. At least the Roman Catholic Church acknowledges the necessity of an initiating Grace to infuse the believer. He needs to only cooperate with it and remain faithful to the system. They can even give you the list of things to do to give you confidence that you're "saved right now". Evangelicalism has become so paltry and banal that many are actually returning to the RCC where there is a sense of "ancient-ness" and, as long as you're going to be responsible to show God your serious, at least there is a "mysterious" and complete system to work all that stuff out. One can even look beyond the widespread homosexuality of the Priests to get that benefit if that's all there is.

The Emergent Church movement is just another version of this flattening out, in most people's minds, of what religion is. Most Roman Catholics, like most Evangelicals, could care less about defining God any more so moving back and forth between the two is a choice between vanilla and chocolate. If you're short on time, you might as well go the Evangelical Pelagianism route. If you're serious about saving yourself, though, you probably ought to check out the Roman Catholic Church because they've got a better package deal.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

Quality Semper Fi!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 12, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Evangelicalism has become so paltry and banal that many are actually returning to the RCC where there is a sense of "ancient-ness" and, as long as you're going to be responsible to show God your serious, at least there is a "mysterious" and complete system to work all that stuff out . . . The Emergent Church movement is just another version of this flattening out, in most people's minds, of what religion is. Most Roman Catholics, like most Evangelicals, could care less about defining God any more so moving back and forth between the two is a choice between vanilla and chocolate. If you're short on time, you might as well go the Evangelical Pelagianism route. If you're serious about saving yourself, though, you probably ought to check out the Roman Catholic Church because they've got a better package deal.



The Emergent Church with its candles and incense, smells and bells, and funky worship allows people to enjoy a little bit of casual coupled with a some of the trappings of RC worship. But, Rich, you are absolutely correct. Semi-pelagianism, banality, and the omnipresent emphasis upon "experience" has become the common denominator of much evangelical church life.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 12, 2008)

You asked these questions;


> Should we as Protestant do something about it? If so, what can we do?
> 
> Note:
> Please, comments are welcomed especially from Confessional Presbyterians and Reformed Baptist. Why? Because from what I have seen in Southern California, the majority of Reformed folks have not become Reformed directly from Confessional Protestantism but via evangelicalism (whether Calvary Chapel, Pentecostalism,Charismatics, etc.)


 Like the article said,most Rc's do not know what they are even supposed to believe. It is ironic that some will boast that they feed on the eucharist,but they actually in truth never really feed on the word of God.
We should pray often for opportunities to present the truth about Jesus in a positive way to Roman Catholic friends. Keep speaking the truth in love.
Tell of the perfect sacrifice of the cross. Get them to look at the bible with you. Explain the Ot tabernacle to them,using Hebrews 9-10 .
Just get them hungury for the word, even if possible to challenge some of the mistaken ideas that they have heard. Look up sections of scripture with them. 
If you present Jesus clearly with the Spirit's blessing the word, they will not want to go back to a dry religion devoid of any spiritual food. The will hunger for the True Bread from Heaven.


----------

